# Carbon Fiber GrabPillar (grab bar)



## iMacattack

> Yes Jan, the universal pivoting rod holders are next.  :


Please note you account has been temporarily suspended until such time that rod holders have been completed. ;D

Grab bar looks good!


----------



## Flyline

> Here are the long awaited photos. This unit is one of several going to a Kayak manufacturer. So it has tie-down straps and a bimini swivel on the bases. Rigid mounted units will have a variety of mounts options depending on the boat and the length. Pricing will start at $135 for a basic model, 30 inches tall and 11.25 inches width, 1.125 inch diameter at the crown with simple bolt-on, stand-off spacers (no shelf for mounting switches or GPS units). This units weighs 13 ounces. Call me directly if you have any suggestions or questions. Joe 813 928 9887.
> 
> Yes Jan, the universal pivoting rod holders are next.  :


SWEET!


----------



## stickwaver

Can you make one that will mount on to the gunwhale and to the floor as well? Thats what I want!


----------



## grego

These things are the bomb! You make some great products Joe.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Looks great Joe!


----------



## tguasjr

Would this work on the center box of a Gheenoe classic?


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Yes, I just installed a GrabPillar on a Highsider and the owner got a 3 foot TillerPillar for his Yamaha 9.9HP 4S.  They look and work great.  Now the driver can shift his weigh forward to improve the angle of attack while planing out and see what is in the water as he runs.



















Float Shallower,
Joe
Carbon Marine
813-928-9887


----------



## headshot870

Joe,

Are these going to NuCanoe or Unique-Yaks?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I make them for Unique Yaks who in turn provides them to other NuCanoe dealers.

Joe


----------



## Bissell

can you make it with the back rest and dash pannle?


----------



## Gramps

> can you make it with the back rest and dash pannle?


Call or Email Joe. I havn't seen him on the forum in long time.


----------



## Bissell

ok thanks


----------

